# Pumkins and melons



## susanlv (Sep 9, 2001)

Hi there, still living in Las Vegas.

My five year old Farmer Boy decided to grow a pumpkin patch this year, then added cantoloupe seeds later on as well. Here are my questions if anyone has knowledge of growing pumpkins and cantoloupes. 

The Pumpkin vines seem to be withering up and the pumpkins are ready now!!! However there are new ones coming in and still blooms on the vines as well. Are the vines going to last until Halloween time when we really want them, and what should we be doing to "help" them along? We have started giving away the pumpkins as we see the vines start to wither, hoping to allow other to grow in.

And for the cantoloupes, one fell off the vine yesterday, it was only the size of a baseball, but being curious about it, I cut it open and it was ripe and juicy and my son ate it! How can we get the cantoloupes to get bigger than a baseball? I guess what I am asking is general care of growing these so we can do it again next year. Thanks.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 10, 2001)

I think you want *********


----------



## ArborView (Sep 12, 2001)

I'm from Massachusetts so I don't know much about the growing season in Nevada. But based on my gardening experience in this area, I would say that the vines won't make it until Halloween. If the vines are wilting the new blossoms probably won't make it and the small pumpkins probably won't get too much bigger. As far as the cantaloupes, they probably won't get too much bigger either. In this area, we almost have to start melons inside and then transplant the seedlings in order to get fruit before it gets too cold again. I would try starting them earlier next year. 
We pick our butternut squash once the vines die back and then put them in a cool, dry cellar where they keep for several months. I don't know if that would work with your pumpkins or not. As I said, our growing seasons may be quite different, so this all may not hold true in your area. Hope this helps !


----------

